# Cabela's Bacon Cure



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Anybody have an Idea what kind of cure they use in this ? They say to mix 1 lb of the cure to 1 gallon of water

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Camp...=SBC;MMcat104794380;cat104754780;cat104593680


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 31, 2012)

bump


----------



## big dee (Jan 31, 2012)

I have some of the Cabela's cure. The ingredients listed are:

Salt

Sugar

Brown Sugar

Sodium Nitrite

Less than 1% glycerine

Maple Sugar granules

The directions say for Brine use 1.75 lbs. to 1 gallon of water

For dry rub use 1lb for 25 lbs of pork belly.

The company that makes this for Cabela's is www.psseasoning.com

Hope this answers your question.

I made one batch with this. It came out pretty good. Next batch I will soak a little longer before smoking. And will definitely do a fry test to make sure. It was a little salty.

Dennis


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Dennis...  that helps a lot...  i also sent the question to Cabela's...   How much does the package weigh ? (how many brines per package)


----------



## big dee (Feb 1, 2012)

The package is 1.75 lbs.


----------

